# Rear legs seem lame?



## tpsball (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, Great site! I have a 18 Month old Male Pitt mix, had him just about a year now. best dog ever! I have had Jake to the Vet 2 times in the last 6 Months, for his rear legs, limping sometimes, dragging one behind, usually after he lays around for a while, looks lame! The Vet felt him over and didn't feel anything, but didn't like how his front paws turned outward. The last 2 days he has been getting off the couch and walking only on his front legs for about 5 feet, then setting his rear legs down and limping away. When he lays on the floor, he usually lays on his belly with his rear legs extended straight out behind him! secondly, he runs Outside 100MPH like nothing is wrong at all, and I take notice of hiss rear legs and they seem fine! just curious if anybody has ever heard of anything like this before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say you need to get some X-rays done to get a better idea of what is going on. His symptoms indicate anything from slipping hocks to hip dysplasia to neurological issues. Since he seems to have the issue mostly when he gets up from laying, I would vote hip dysplasia, but your vet needs a second look, or you need a 2nd vets opinion.


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

Are you sure he is pit and not American Bully? I have seen many AmBulls with odd leg issues.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Any dog can have leg issues, no matter the breed. 

Could be joint related. Feeling ok some days and not other. Joint issues could also be because of a rick related disease. Lyme, Rocky Mountain spotted fever, many different symptoms from those nasty buggers. Hate ticks. In any case, good luck and I hope you get to the bottom of the limping.


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I have an issue slightly related - Leila (turning one on 1 August) has been exhibiting slight 'lameness' as well, but more after naps. She tends to limp a bit (not stepping on front right paw) for a bit and as soon as we give her attention she goes back to normal. I've felt all over and she doesn't flinch from any sort of pain when I touch anywhere. This limping only happens every now and then (mostly when we tell her to go outside - not that I know if that's related to her emotions of not wanting to go outside). We still go on frequent walks where she's 100% fine and she runs up an down for long spans of time, plays fetch normally etc. 

The vet has also felt around and said that there are no obvious signs of pain. Should I maybe get a second opinion? Can dogs fake it? (I know that sounds terrible, but she seems fine most of the time and then every now and again won't step on her paw especially when she's not getting a lot of attention). Open to any opinions 

Thanks!


----------



## roycovin (Aug 15, 2016)

must be hip dysplasia, has he been running uncontrollably recently? You must have it checked soon.


----------



## Tory2855 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a 9month old American Bully that I have noticed has been limping on his back legs. He lets off no signs of pain at all but he definitely doesn’t put all his weight on his back legs and it’s not always the same leg. The limp switches from leg to leg. Any advice or knowledge of these issues.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tory2855 said:


> I have a 9month old American Bully that I have noticed has been limping on his back legs. He lets off no signs of pain at all but he definitely doesn't put all his weight on his back legs and it's not always the same leg. The limp switches from leg to leg. Any advice or knowledge of these issues.


I 100% recommend seeing a vet. They will be able to verify if it's just growing pains, or if there is an underlying issue.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

First, welcome to the forum.

I agree completely with EckoMac, get to the vet ASAP. These breeds typically don't show pain but it doesn't mean they don't hurt. If it's nothing, fantastic but if there is something wrong the sooner it is diagnosed the better for the dog.

Joe


----------

